

WikiRebels - A Documentary About WikiLeaks Crew - brennannovak
http://svtplay.se/v/2264028/wikirebels_the_documentary

======
niels_olson
Of note in the documentary: a number of the disenfranchised wikileaks
supporters have started working on <http://openleaks.org>

